# Quick Release Skewer



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if I can install a quick release skewer on a wheelset with a hub that has a generic bolt lock on it? Do I need to get an entirely new wheelset, just the hub or is there a way around it where I don't need to buy anything other then the actual skewer? I need this for an older rigid bike I'm building up for my dad :thumbsup:

P.S the bike doesn't support disc brakes, its just an older Giant Cypress with v-brakes


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

I've done a bit of research and from what I can tell I need to just get a new hub and reattach the spokes to the new one.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

yep, you just figure it out by yourself... kind of asking if a hub can take a disc if they don't have a rotor support... But we've all asked ourself about this one once in our life time bike learn...

But good luck at this project 

David


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the warm wishes mate!


----------

